# Gabrielle Lazure, Véronique Delbourg, etc - Les fauves (FR-1984) 1080p BluRay



## zorg (20 Apr. 2022)

Gabrielle Lazure, Véronique Delbourg, etc - Les fauves (FR-1984) 1080p BluRay
w/Valérie Mairesse, etc



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 14.2 Mb/s
Length : 641 MiB for 6 min 18 s 688 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 14.0 Mb/s
Aspect : 1800 x 1080 (1.667) at 23.976 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 160 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/ffa3c0fdb8266/26007GL.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/a7bb2f229872f8548577c376a033e5ef/26007GL.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/uwm5c7l48ndd

(pass: hef)​


----------



## Punisher (20 Apr. 2022)

retro find ich gut


----------



## Padderson (21 Apr. 2022)

Merci:thumbup:


----------

